# [LSI controller]camcontrol identify issue



## Sabbasth (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,

the identify command of camcontrol returns an empty result when it should return device's informations (see example on post #3) :
`#camcontrol identify da6 
#`
`#camcontrol identify 0 
#`

but disks are correctly recognized:
`# camcontrol devlist`

```
<ATA ST31500341AS CC1H>            at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,da0)
<ATA ST31500341AS CC1H>            at scbus0 target 1 lun 0 (pass1,da1)
<ATA ST31500341AS CC1H>            at scbus0 target 2 lun 0 (pass2,da2)
<ATA ST31500341AS CC1H>            at scbus0 target 3 lun 0 (pass3,da3)
<ATA ST32000644NS SN11>            at scbus0 target 4 lun 0 (pass4,da4)
<ATA ST32000644NS SN11>            at scbus0 target 5 lun 0 (pass5,da5)
<ATA ST33000650NS 0004>            at scbus0 target 6 lun 0 (pass6,da6)
<ATA ST33000650NS 0004>            at scbus0 target 7 lun 0 (pass7,da7)
```

diskinfo returns something :
`# diskinfo -v da6`

```
da6
        512             # sectorsize
        2199023254528   # mediasize in bytes (2.0T)
        4294967294      # mediasize in sectors
        0               # stripesize
        0               # stripeoffset
        267349          # Cylinders according to firmware.
        255             # Heads according to firmware.
        63              # Sectors according to firmware.
                    Z292P5NY    # Disk ident.
```

and I can work on my disk, as I initialized the disk correctly (and created a partition) :
`# gpart show -l da6`

```
=>        34  4294967227  da6  GPT  (2.0T)
          34        2014       - free -  (1.0M)
        2048  4294762427    1  disk07  (2.0T)
  4294764475      202786       - free -  (99M)
```


I tried a blind rescan :

```
# camcontrol rescan 0:6:0
Re-scan of 0:6:0 was successful
```
That was obviously useless.

Here are some informations about the system :

```
# uname -imr
8.2-RELEASE-p3 amd64 GENERIC
```

Any idea why I have an empty result ?
Thanks !


----------



## tingo (Aug 28, 2012)

It is not clear what the problem is? Is everything else working as it should?


----------



## Sabbasth (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Tingo,

The problem is that *camcontrol identify* returns an empty result where it should return device informations.

Everything else seems to work properly.

I'll edit my first post to clarify the issue, thanks.

Example of camcontrol identify command result :
	
	



```
# camcontrol identify ada0
pass0: <Hitachi HDS722020ALA330 JKAOA28A> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
pass0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)

protocol              ATA/ATAPI-8 SATA 2.x
device model          Hitachi HDS722020ALA330
firmware revision     JKAOA28A
serial number         JK1131YAHLJWLV
WWN                   5000cca221d68596
cylinders             16383
heads                 16
sectors/track         63
sector size           logical 512, physical 512, offset 0
LBA supported         268435455 sectors
LBA48 supported       3907029168 sectors
PIO supported         PIO4
DMA supported         WDMA2 UDMA6
media RPM             7200

Feature                      Support  Enable    Value           Vendor
read ahead                     yes      yes
write cache                    yes      yes
flush cache                    yes      yes
overlap                        no
Tagged Command Queuing (TCQ)   no       no
Native Command Queuing (NCQ)   yes              32 tags
SMART                          yes      yes
microcode download             yes      yes
security                       yes      no
power management               yes      yes
advanced power management      yes      no      0/0x00
automatic acoustic management  yes      no      254/0xFE        128/0x80
media status notification      no       no
power-up in Standby            yes      no
write-read-verify              no       no      0/0x0
unload                         no       no
free-fall                      no       no
data set management (TRIM)     no
```


----------



## Somari (Aug 30, 2012)

Try, `# camcontrol identify da6 [b]-v[/b]` 
to see verbose messages and you should see a message that states the function is not available. 
This is possibly due to sending and ATA command (in this case the _identify_) to a SCSI connected device.


----------



## Sabbasth (Aug 30, 2012)

You're right this is the origin of the issue.

I found a post explaining this.

I'll edit the first post to make it more accurate and mark it as solved.

Thanks !


----------

